# Body Mass / Body Fat Calculators



## KenpoGirl (Jun 12, 2003)

Hello All

Some months back someone posted a site that had an EXCELLENT body fat calculator.  it wasn't just heith and weight calculation it included a bunch of measurements for the neck chest waist hips etc etc.....

I've tried to find it in the archieves with no luck.  If anyone knows of such a site could you please post it here so that I can find it.  

Thanks Bunches   :asian:

Dot


----------



## Wmarden (Jun 12, 2003)

Even with all that, it is still just a BMI type site.  And BMI does not often translate well with trained individuals.  I would really just reccomend a set of calipers for maybe 20 bucks and use them.


----------



## spook mma (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wmarden _
> *Even with all that, it is still just a BMI type site.  And BMI does not often translate well with trained individuals.  I would really just reccomend a set of calipers for maybe 20 bucks and use them. *



I would have to agree.  My BMI was calculated and I turned out to be 'obese' or 'overweight'.


----------



## Elfan (Jun 12, 2003)

Calipers arn't really acurate for calculating body fat either,  the only way to do that acuratly is in an autopsy.  However, far calipers are *very* useful for noteing a change in body fat.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Calipers arn't really acurate for calculating body fat either,  the only way to do that acuratly is in an autopsy.  However, far calipers are *very* useful for noteing a change in body fat. *



Actually they are accurate..not as accurate as water emersion but for the most part they give you an accurate reading with a 2 to 3 % variance.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Hello All
> 
> Some months back someone posted a site that had an EXCELLENT body fat calculator.  it wasn't just heith and weight calculation it included a bunch of measurements for the neck chest waist hips etc etc.....
> ...




Here are some sites that deal with body fat:

http://www.trulyhuge.com/fitnesscalculators.htm

http://www.thepumpingstation.com/bodyfatreduction.html


----------



## Wmarden (Jun 12, 2003)

I have even heard the water imersion studies called into question because it seems the cadavers they used were from people who had lower density bones because they were older and had health problems.  

A caliper is about the most practical way of regularly measuring changes in bodyfat.  ANd yes i should have noted it may not give you a "true" number, but it will give you a baseline to compare it with.  

BTW those BF scales are worthless.  I used one that once measured me at about 35 percent bodyfat.  I was maybe at 17-20% at the time.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wmarden _
> *BTW those BF scales are worthless.  I used one that once measured me at about 35 percent bodyfat.  I was maybe at 17-20% at the time. *



Every measurement technique has an inherent problem.  With the calipers, you have to measure a lot of sites, many of them you can't do yourself.  You also have to know how to do the measurement or you'll get very erroneous readings.

The immersion technique is said to be the most accurate, but has the problem in that you have to find a place to do it and you have to exhale *all* of the air out of your lungs as you go under.  That is very hard for many, if not most people.

The models that use bioelectrical impedence has a problem in that they rely on you being properly hydrated.  If not, you're body fat reading will be higher (never seen one that far off the mark though).  Most of the studies I've seen have rated the impedence models with an accuracy of 2-4%.  My model works fine.

The basic point is, no matter which method you use, make sure you're using it correctly and use it to measure changes in the value, rather than depending on the specific value itself.

The BMI reading that most web sites give you are very generalized and don't work well for any athlete, just as the standard charts that the doctors and insurance companies use don't.  Large, muscular people are recorded as obese using these methods because their weight is so high.  It's not just a matter of height and weight or measurements of your limbs.  It's a matter of how much lean weight you have (muscles, bones, etc) and how much fat you have.  Only direct measurements on your body will give you any accuracy.

WhiteBirch


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 13, 2003)

I just wanted the approximate BMI for comparison basis as I am starting a new diet/exercise program and I wanted a before and after comparision.

I do appreciate all the information.  :asian:

Dot


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 13, 2003)

Fat calipers, like everything else, are only as good as the person using them. 
I have one of the bioelectrical meters and while it is a no-brainer to use it tends to fluctuate too much for me.
Also of note..the bone density between Asians, blacks and whites is different and there for must be taken into consideration as well.

It is also not a good idea to take your own body fat reading since the accuracy goes down if you do this.


----------



## Elfan (Jun 13, 2003)

Well if you want to see how you're doing with a new exercise program just look in the mirror. ;-)


----------



## shb143 (Jan 5, 2007)

Here is a link to the best body fat calculator that I have found online.  It is the only one that I have found that accounts for muscle mass and activity level.

http://www.biofitness.com/bodyfat.html


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.scientificpsychic.com/fitness/diet.html

I use that one myself, seems good.


----------

